# Barn Find Sears Spyder



## rbowman

I recently found a Sears Spyder Mark VII in an old abandoned barn.
It has a chrome plated frame and original flamed orange and white banana
seat.  It looks to have the original tires on it, in fact it I don't think there is anything missing.  It has a really tall sissy bar (or at least that is what we used to call them) and a three speed shifter (that also still works).  It is pretty rough and needs restored, can anyone tell me if this bike has any real value?  Thanks.


----------



## 37fleetwood

you muscle bike guys need to show us your projects
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scott​ 


​


----------



## HS53095

I have one of these also...not 100% complete, but I'm willing to get rid of it if anyone is interested.


----------



## revelution_resto

hey HS53095 dose it have the sissy bar?Any pics?I may be interested.


----------

